# Am I wrong?



## TiredTeddyBear (Dec 13, 2013)

to want my husband to sell the house he had with his ex-wife now that all of the kids are grown? (youngest 21)

He wants to keep it and charge them rent...I would like him to sell it so that we could purchase a home together of our own.

I assumed 10 years ago when we got together this would just 'naturally' happen.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

What does he say when you ask him about buying a house for the two if you?


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

TiredTeddyBear said:


> to want my husband to sell the house he had with his ex-wife now that all of the kids are grown? (youngest 21)
> 
> He wants to keep it and charge them rent...I would like him to sell it so that we could purchase a home together of our own.


Is his ex-wife in the picture at all, as far as the house goes? Is she part-owner, show up, make a nuisance of herself, etc? Or is this a desire on your part to have something which is just for the two of you? No ghosts of the past; that sort of thing?

If so, I get it, but am just not sure, based on your post.



> I assumed 10 years ago when we got together this would just 'naturally' happen.
> 
> Am I wrong?


Did you tell him about your ten year plan and discuss it any way, or did you marry Karnak The Magnificent and expect him to just know?


----------



## TiredTeddyBear (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, ex-wife still lives there. Her name is not on the title though. 

And when I ask about us getting a house for us-he is positive about it....more so now than before.

The condo we are in is mine. I bought it because he did not have the money at the time (paying a mortgage on said house).


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

If the kids are grown there is no reason to keep that house when you need one.


----------



## Nynaeve (Jun 19, 2013)

TiredTeddyBear said:


> He wants to keep it and charge them rent...I would like him to sell it so that we could purchase a home together of our own.


Why can't you do both? Charge rent on his house, sell your condo, buy a house together.

Just make sure there's a good written lease agreement.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I think I'd enjoy keeping the house just to get a rent check from the ex wife every month


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Stop! :rofl:


I know!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

TiredTeddyBear said:


> to want my husband to sell the house he had with his ex-wife now that all of the kids are grown? (youngest 21)
> 
> He wants to keep it and charge them rent...I would like him to sell it so that we could purchase a home together of our own.
> 
> ...


To answer your question: I do not feel that you are wrong. I can understand how you feel. Is it financially advantageous to sell the house and perhaps invest in something else that can make a better return than rental income? 

Or can you just say that you feel uncomfortable with this administrative bond to the ex-wife and that for sentimental reasons you would like to own something with him, just the two of you?


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Nynaeve said:


> Why can't you do both? Charge rent on his house, sell your condo, buy a house together.
> 
> Just make sure there's a good written lease agreement.





ScarletBegonias said:


> I think I'd enjoy keeping the house just to get a rent check from the ex wife every month


HAHA great statements here.

There are so many details missing that make this impossible to give good advice.

Is this a one family or multi-family?
Is this owned by your Husband but his ex lives there with his kids and have lived there rent free up until now?
How much of the mortgage is paid off?
Is this house in a desirable neighborhood for future renters?

It's silly to sell a house that you don't have to right now due to the housing market.

It's also silly to sell a rental house if you're making money on it, unless you're just tired of being a landlord (which doesn't sound like it's the case)

If you can buy a house together without selling the house, then do that and keep it. It's an investment.

It sounds like you're putting your need for "closure" ahead of sound financial decisions. This isn't like it's the bed he shared with her that he's asking you to sleep on. I get buying the new bed. This is an investment. If he had built up a stock portfolio while being married to her, would you ask him to cash it in? That's what you're doing.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

TiredTeddyBear said:


> Yes, ex-wife still lives there. Her name is not on the title though.
> 
> And when I ask about us getting a house for us-he is positive about it....more so now than before.
> 
> The condo we are in is mine. I bought it because he did not have the money at the time (paying a mortgage on said house).


I don't blame you for wanting to sell the house, then. The kids are grown up and gone, and your husband doesn't have to deal with his ex-wife now.

Sell the house and open up the next chapter, IMO.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Stop! :rofl:





Omego said:


> I know!:rofl::rofl::rofl:



An unmarried woman.










What was Elizabeth Taylor between 3 and 5 PM on June 1, 1952?


----------

